# Where do our local juice mixers that sell their juice buy their extracts, nic, etc?



## Ripstorm (4/1/16)

So, quick question to our local mixologists which actually make a living out of selling their juice.
Where do you buy your extracts, nic, pg and vg? Do you import it yourself?
Also, stuff like 30ml/100ml bottles, etc. 
I currently buy all of my supplies via valleyvapour and skyblue. Just wondering whether there are cheaper alternatives when buying in bulk?


----------



## Cespian (4/1/16)

Dude, I honestly doubt juice vendors will divulge such information (but good luck anyway lol). I can tell you that if you are looking to make juice for yourself (not resale), Valley Vapour and Vape-O-Wave is as cheap as it comes wrt to flavour concentrates (speaking reputable flavour manufacturers [TFA, FW, LorAnn etc]), and for base liquids (including Nicotine) Vape-O-Wave appears the cheapest. 

If you are looking at any other suppliers, please please please make sure you do enough research on what products you can actually vape (eg, VG and PG must be Pharmaceutical grade as Food Grade has not been tested thoroughly enough to be considered vapable, and alot of flavour manufacturers produce for foods and contain Acetoin/Diacetyl which is safe to ingest, however not inhale). My advice is stick with the vendors listed on this forum for your DIY suppliers to avoid possibly poisoning yourself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JimmyZee (5/1/16)

Totally Wicked in the UK has a great range of concentrates & usually specials on bulk orders. I stopped buying from them about a year or 2 ago when our post office started going downhill


----------

